# Wolny beryl przy AIGLX

## borysf

Witam,

Zainstalowalem beryla + AIGLX wg manuala. Niestety, ale animacje nie sa plynne  :Sad:  Na SuSE (tyle ze na XGL) beryl dzialal mi plynnie. Szukalem na forum i google, ale jakos nie znalazlem nic, co by mi pomoglo.

Wyglada to u mnie tak:

driver:

nvidia (ze strony producenta, nie z portage)

glxgears:

31144 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6228.774 FPS

xorg.conf (wybrane sekcje):

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout[all]"

    Screen         "Screen[0]" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Clone" "off"

    Option         "Xinerama" "off"

    Option	   "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    #Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    #Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "v4l"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device[0]"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVidia"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GT"

    Option 	   "DRI" "true"

    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    ...

    Option 	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

glxinfo | grep direct:

direct rendering: Yes

Gdy uruchamiam beryl-manager &:

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA

Checking Display :0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.4)

Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed

Checking for RandR extension                    : passed

Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed

Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed

Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed

Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (4096x4096)

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA

Checking Display :0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.4)

Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed

Checking for RandR extension                    : passed

Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed

Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed

Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed

Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (4096x4096)

Reloading options

[1]+  Done                    beryl-manager

W czym moze byc problem ze to mi tak nieplynnie dziala? Bo mi mozliwosci juz sie skonczyly chyba

Pozdrawiam,

Borys Forytarz

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro masz Nvidie to wyłącz AIGLX, Beryl na Nvidii działa bez AIGLX/XGL (o ile masz binarne sterowniki). Fajnie by było też, jakbyś napisał jaką masz karte i procesor.

----------

## borysf

Karta taka, jak w zalaczonym xorg.conf, czyli:

GeForce 7600 GT

Procesor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz

W ustawieniach beryla: Advanced Beryl Options -> Rendering Platform zaznaczylem "Force AIGLX" - przy tym ustawieniu dziala najplynniej, jednakze nadal widac przeskoki.

Szczegolnie rzuca sie w oczy przerenderowywanie krawedzi pionowych okien przy wlaczonym Wobbling Windows.

----------

## no4b

Dziwnie mały wynik glxgears masz na swoim sprzęcie, ja też mam GeForce 7600GT, ale procesor dużo słabszy, bo athlon64 3000+ a wynik w glxgears mam ponad 10000. Na pewno masz OpenGL od nvidii? Sprawdź poleceniem eselect opengl list (albo grep glx:\ vendor /var/log/Xorg.0.log, bo skoro sterowniki masz spoza portage, to eselect może nie widzieć).

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja mam 7300GT ASUS Top i mam nie wiele lepsze wyniki na 24bitowej głębi kolorów.

```

slashbeast@betrayed ~ % glxgears 

36547 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7309.271 FPS

36719 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7343.748 FPS

36728 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7345.572 FPS

slashbeast@betrayed ~ % 
```

----------

## borysf

U mnie wyglada to tak:

eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

[1]   xorg-x11 *

----------

## Poe

no to raczej nie korzysta ci z opengla od nvidii. 

poza tym, na przyszlosc, uzywaj znaczników [ code ] [/ code ] do wklejania wszystkich errorów, bugów, logów itp itd...

----------

## borysf

 *Poe wrote:*   

> no to raczej nie korzysta ci z opengla od nvidii. 
> 
> poza tym, na przyszlosc, uzywaj znaczników [ code ] [/ code ] do wklejania wszystkich errorów, bugów, logów itp itd...

 

Ok, bede uzywac znacznikow. Ale z Twojej odpowiedzi nie wynika co powinienem zrobic aby to dzialalo jak powinno bo samo "no to raczej nie korzysta ci z opengla od nvidii." niewiele mi mowi   :Confused: 

----------

## SlashBeast

```
eselect set opengl nvidia
```

----------

## borysf

Wlasnie odinstalowalem binarny sterownik i zainstalowalem ten z portage poprzez emerge

```

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers

eselect set opengl nvidia

```

i niestety, nic sie nie zmienilo za bardzo, a nawet jest gorzej bo spadly FPS:

glxgears:

```

18745 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3748.686 FPS

17173 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3434.408 FPS

```

grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

```

grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

```

glxinfo | grep direct:

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

eselect opengl list:

```

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Poza tym wszystko jest ok bo sterownik jest zaladowany i dziala. xorg.conf nie zmienialem wiec w moim pierwszym poscie sa wylistowane istotne sekcje.

----------

## gucio1414

u mnie to samo... tez fps w granicach 3000, a jak zmienie menadzer okien na KWin to leci okolo 10 000.OpenGl wlaczone, stery ~amd64 nvidii. Ogolnie problem taki sam jak ma kolega wyzej  :Confused:  Pozdrawiam

----------

